# Breaking the law, breaking the law!!



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

On Sunday nights there is an organized dog walk in downtown Indy. We try to go at least once a month during good weather, even though it takes place year round. Neeko and I went last night, and we walked the entire length of the canal, stopping at a dog-friendly cafe at the end for food and beverages. My dog is quite the rebel, and nobody stops her from getting in water :heh:

In her defense, it was pretty warm yesterday evening.

Flaunting it, next to the "No Swimming" notice









She must have saw the notice, and decided that was a good place to get out









Happy, wet doggie


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

HAHA! Did she see Pat McAfee in there?

I have to admit, that's been tempting at times. I'm not quite as gutsy as Neeko


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

xellil said:


> HAHA! Did she see Pat McAfee in there?
> 
> I have to admit, that's been tempting at times. I'm not quite as gutsy as Neeko


I love that you asked that!!! Was he arrested in Broad Ripple, or downtown? I can't stop laughing!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Aw it was Broadripple but I still get a kick out of it. I follow him on Twitter and he's a hoot. He sells t-shirts that say something like "I swam with Pat McAffee." 

You should get Neeko one!


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

I just might have to...


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Had no idea what you were talking about! so I looked it up and I have to say! I would SO get the shirt!!!

Looks like she had fun!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i see she is looking quite satisfied with her bad self.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

This might have been asked before- but what kind of dogs are they?


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

Caty M said:


> This might have been asked before- but what kind of dogs are they?


Neeko was an impulse puppy. She was a "free to good home" oops litter. Thinking back, I now find it funny that her momma was put up when we went "just to look" at the puppies. We were so overwhelmed by the following cuteness we didn't think much of it.



















Best guess-GSD/Malamute/Collie. We also get asked if she has Borzoi/Wolfhound in her, or Great Pyr. She is very tall, almost 31" at the shoulder, and weighs about 82 lbs.

We adopted Bruce from a local Husky rescue one year ago. We adopted him as a Malamute/Husky/GSD mix. He is also tall, standing 30" at the shoulder, and weighing about 93 lbs.

A few months ago, on a Facebook northern breeds group, this "breeder" from Central Indiana was spamming it with pics of his dogs and puppies. The rescue that Bruce came from was able to obtain his vet records from when he was a puppy (his name has always been Bruce) and provided them to us, giving me a good estimate of his birthday. I was able to read through the sharpie they used to black out his original owners' names. I messaged this "breeder" on Facebook, asking if he sold to these people. Indeed, he had. He actually emailed me pictures of Bruce's parents. His mother is an AKC Giant Malamute. His father apparently phenotypes as a lower-mid content wolfdog. So, genetically speaking, Bruce is a very low content wolfdog. But he looks like a Malamute mix. So when asked, he is a Malamute mix, simply put.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Well the no swimming sign does have a picture of a person and not a dog. LOL Neeko thought is was ok.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

lovemydogsalways said:


> Well the no swimming sign does have a picture of a person and not a dog. LOL Neeko thought is was ok.


you're right!! They don't stop ducks from swimming!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I knew there was wolf in there. I just knew it.


----------

